# Error 82 - Oil Change Reset?



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

You have codes that are specific to your side of the pond......we have had others with the same question but I don't think we were ever able to provide any useful information.

Rob


----------



## Quin (Jun 4, 2019)

Robby said:


> You have codes that are specific to your side of the pond......we have had others with the same question but I don't think we were ever able to provide any useful information.
> 
> Rob


Darn, that's frustrating.
I've not been in Australia long, and have always been used to the normal 'trouble codes'.

I've just read something about having the car in park (or neutral) while the engine is running, and then re-setting it through the menu as normal.

Just popped out of the office to give it a try, and it seems to have worked!
I will report back later to let you know if it sticks.


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

Reset the OLM with the hood open. Should do the trick. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quin (Jun 4, 2019)

HatchLifeRS said:


> Reset the OLM with the hood open. Should do the trick.



Hey that's very interesting.

Confirming that all is well now, car starts and no error, and OL monitor is remains at 100%. I did the following:

1) Start ignition with car in Park (the hood was open, incidentally!!)
2) Reset OLM


I'm not sure why it worked this time around, as I have tried it many times before.
The only difference on this attempt, is that the hood was open, and the engine was on.

Thanks for your thoughts and advice guys!


----------

